# Word of the Day: Diplopia



## Meanderer (May 30, 2021)

Diplopia:

*"Diplopia* is the simultaneous perception of two images of a single object that may be displaced horizontally, vertically, diagonally (i.e., both vertically and horizontally), or rotationally in relation to each other. Also called *double vision*, it is a loss of visual focus under regular conditions, and is often voluntary. However, when occurring involuntarily, it results in impaired function of the extraocular muscles, where both eyes are still functional, but they cannot turn to target the desired object".

During the meeting, the boss doubles down on diplopia.


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2021)

When I was a teen, I had several night outs where I ended up with Diplopia. Usually someone else drove me home from the pub.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

I don't know why, but every time I listen to Double Vision by Foreigner, I suffer from diplopia.


----------



## Pepper (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)

I had diplopia once after having several strong cocktails.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I had diplopia once after having several strong cocktails.


Hmmm... you wouldn't happen to have been out with Paps, at the time, were you?


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

‘Wasted’ was the word we used for ‘diplopia’ and needless to say, I experienced it a few times when younger ‍


----------



## Buckeye (May 30, 2021)

I was looking thru an old box of photos and other stuff and found my old high school diplopia!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hmmm... you wouldn't happen to have been out with Paps, at the time, were you?


Well, I can't recall now!


----------



## ohioboy (May 30, 2021)

Is the Sundog I see related to diplopia?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2021)

The Moons - Double Vision Love​


----------

